# Heart Rate Question



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Stan is getting on my nerves again so I thought I'd run this one by you guys first.....

He's always telling me that Archie's heart is going too fast and he thinks something is wrong.

Archie is 4 years old and just fine. But when he and Abbey lay side by side, Archie's tummy goes up and down so much faster than Abbey's. He's never had a bad report from the vet and he's never acted like anything was wrong. I don't want to take him to the vet, he's not sick!....and I've been saying this for a couple of years now.

Anyone know anything about this? 

Thanks


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Why don't you take his heart rate? You should be able to feel it if you put your hand around his chest.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Now that I've finally found it....he's not breathing quickly! And I couldn't get a count because I keep losing it...

I'll try later when he seems like he's breathing quickly. What rate would be too fast?


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

My pet first aid book says for a small dog, it's 100-160 beats per minute. So he might just be on the higher end and Abbey on the lower end. 
If it's hard to count, try taking the pulse on the very upper part of the inside back thigh where there's a little recess. For me it's easier to count there for some reason.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Pat - sorry, but I can't help but get a picture of you standing over Arch with your index finger on his paw... :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Count for 15 seconds and multiply by 4. On a little dog you can usually feel their heart beat through their chest if you cup it with your hand.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Here's a link on how to get a femoral pulse rate.

Taking a Pulse






Joy


----------

